# Finally!!!



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Some of u know me for a while, before i even got my braces on and knows that i had this braces for a looooong time.
I think i got my braces in late 2007, then i was on a waiting list for a jaw surgery which it happen in November 2009...it was painful as they broke my nose while fixing the jaw, and after all this and $14,600 later today FINALLY i got my braces off.
I cant believe it, feels wear but at the same time feels nice. I have to go back to the dentist on friday to get my retainers that they are making for me.
I am so happy that i am not going to feel pain anymore that i need it to share :bigsmile: lol


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Congrats. We are all happy for you.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

sunshine_1965 said:


> Congrats. We are all happy for you.


Thank u Paul


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

My doctor got braces when he was around 50 and it hurt him a lot.

It must feel great to have the braces taken off. Are you going to go out and celebrate or buy a bottle of champagne?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you. Are your kids thrilled?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> My doctor got braces when he was around 50 and it hurt him a lot.
> 
> It must feel great to have the braces taken off. Are you going to go out and celebrate or buy a bottle of champagne?


Mine didnt hurt so much, the regular i guess. My teeth move pretty quick actually and my dentist has been amazed at it cause usually that happens with kids lol I have been going every 2 weeks lately too. 
No celebration but i did have left overs from last nite turkey dinner  I can wait to have corn on the cob :bigsmile:



effox said:


> Congrats!!


Thanks Chris



Morainy said:


> Congratulations! I'm so happy for you. Are your kids thrilled?


Thanks Maureen, i am so happy no to have them, it sure feel weird tho. My kids kids were like "oh yeah" lol my daughter said "finally" Not a big deal i guess, but for me it is, as i worked so hard to save the money for the surgery and i made montly payments for the braces which i finished paying looooong time ago lol


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I was thinking that a 15K smile must look pretty good.

My initials are inlaid in gold in my teeth.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> I was thinking that a 15K smile must look pretty good.
> 
> My initials are inlaid in gold in my teeth.


hahaha well sure looke better then before i can tell u that. It end up been so much cause i had the surgery done. $7,600 for surgery and $7,000 for the braces. Pretty expensive indeed but so worth it cause i had a bad overbite and now i can bite hahahaha well properly


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Claudia said:


> hahaha well sure looke better then before i can tell u that. It end up been so much cause i had the surgery done. $7,600 for surgery and $7,000 for the braces. Pretty expensive indeed but so worth it cause i had a bad overbite and now i can bite hahahaha well properly


 You have a lot of nerve one brave woman.

I have to have a wisdom tooth extracted eventually but I'm petrified. My daughter had her wisdom teeth extracted two months ago and she ended up with a super-bug, C. difficile. She had special antibiotics and was sicker than sick.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Claudia! I want a pic of you with your new smile!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> You have a lot of nerve one brave woman.
> 
> I have to have a wisdom tooth extracted eventually but I'm petrified. My daughter had her wisdom teeth extracted two months ago and she ended up with a super-bug, C. difficile. She had special antibiotics and was sicker than sick.


Omg i hope she is doing better, thanks god i havent had problems at all. When i got 3 wisdom teeth removed wasnt bad at all, i didnt even get a sweallen cheek, i went home and i was so hungry that instead of having soup or someting like that i had pizza lol


April said:


> Congrats Claudia! I want a pic of you with your new smile!


Thank u April, maybe i will just meet u at dairy queen hahahhaha


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Claudia said:


> Omg i hope she is doing better, thanks god i havent had problems at all. When i got 3 wisdom teeth removed wasnt bad at all, i didnt even get a sweallen cheek, i went home and i was so hungry that instead of having soup or someting like that i had pizza lol


 She's OK now but you wouldn't think that dental surgery could end up killing you. She's 21, strong plus the fact that they had a special antibiotic. But she was really, really sick. By the way she also had three wisdom teeth out at the same time.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Do I sense another baby on the way? OH NOOOOOOOOO! J/K....... Congrats, Claudia.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Do I sense another baby on the way? OH NOOOOOOOOO! J/K....... Congrats, Claudia.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


hahha no more babies for now at least lol i think i got enough with the one i got  Thanks Stu


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

We, both are so happy for you Claudia that you feel so good!!! Long time coming. I remember when you had your surgery. You also had a baby while all of this going on and a family and household to look after. You are a courageous lady and now even more beautiful than before :bigsmile: (you always were inside and out) Get on out there girl and show off that smile.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Congrats! I had braces as a kid, and I remember how happy I was to finally get rid of them.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I went to a terrible dentist last year and they were trying to push "invisiline" braces... I said I had braces when I was a kid... They asked if I still wore my retainer, and I laughed. They said that is why my teeth moved back and that I would neef braces again because my smile was just slightly crooked. I laughed again. Then they told me all my metal fillings would need to be replaced. At this point I got a little ticked and said my teeth mash food up just fine and my smile looks fine. I don't need anything. Then they charged my wife $1700 for a crown... It was all I could do to not go back and kick all the furniture over.

"I stopped believing for a while... Journey is gonna be psst!"


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh sorry, congratulations on your new smile Claudia... My rant may have been out of line lol...

"I stopped believing for a while... Journey is gonna be psst!"


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

congrats claudia... im glad to hear your happy... and now you can show it off... 
enjoy that , i have had a horrid dental history .. but one day i am gonna get stainless steel sharpened inserts permanently in my mouth and i am gonna bite the crap outta everything i can muhahahahahahah just to make up for all the time i have spent dealing with my dental issues


forget diamond and gold grills i want piranha teeth...made from steel


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

macframalama said:


> congrats claudia... im glad to hear your happy... and now you can show it off...
> enjoy that , i have had a horrid dental history .. but one day i am gonna get stainless steel sharpened inserts permanently in my mouth and i am gonna bite the crap outta everything i can muhahahahahahah just to make up for all the time i have spent dealing with my dental issues
> 
> forget diamond and gold grills i want piranha teeth...made from steel


You can file your own teeth like this /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\. The dentist wouldn't give me a diamond implant he told me it would cut the inside of my lips.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

sounds like your dentist is a weeny lol... im playing but i want more like the bad guy on james bond






haha , take a bite out of a chevy as its driving by,


Lamplighter said:


> You can file your own teeth like this /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\. The dentist wouldn't give me a diamond implant he told me it would cut the inside of my lips.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

With teeth like that you would't get any more kids.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

perfect are you making an argument for or against lol... i think 5 kids is enough


Lamplighter said:


> With teeth like that you would't get any more kids.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Congratulations, Claudia! I can only imagine the relief!


----------

